# Origin-Black-Friday Sale



## Ich 15 (28. November 2013)

mit teilweise sehr gute Angeboten ist da Der Sale geht von 28 November bis zum 3 Dezember

Beispiele:

Dead Space 2 für 5€
Alice für 2,50€
Mass Effect 2 für 2,50€ 
Dragon Age für 2,50€
BF 4 für 36€
*Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 für 1€!*
BF 3 inklusive Premium für 12€
Shift 1,2 für je 4€
Crysis 3 für 8€


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. November 2013)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, nur wenn ich in den Warenkorb will, findet er die Seite nicht, da sie unavaible ist ^^


----------



## Ich 15 (28. November 2013)

Server sind überlastet


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. November 2013)

Crysis 3 für 8€


----------



## stoepsel (28. November 2013)

Danke!
BF 3 für 12 Okken, das geht...mehr würde ich für den Singleplayer nicht zahlen wollen..


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. November 2013)

So grade mal BF BC2 und Crysis für zusammen 5€ gekauft


----------



## Ich 15 (28. November 2013)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Danke!
> BF 3 für 12 Okken, das geht...mehr würde ich für den Singleplayer nicht zahlen wollen..


 BF 3 ohne Premium kostet 8€ da brauchst du dir nicht noch Premium kaufen, das bringt dir als SP-Spieler nichts


----------



## Yan04 (28. November 2013)

Medal of Honor Warfighter
Shift 2
Battlefield BC2

für 7,73€ bei Origin Mexico 


Nur Crysis 1 ist da irgentwie teurer als bei Origin Deutschland :/


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2013)

Lohnt sich The Saboteur?


----------



## Atma (28. November 2013)

Hab mir mal die Mass Effect Trilogy mitgenommen, da ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Teil gezockt habe. Auf so ein Angebot wie beim Black Friday Sale hab ich nur gewartet


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lohnt sich The Saboteur?


 
Eher nicht. Miese Grafik und recht ödes Spiel. Auch für das Geld würde ich es mir nicht nochmal kaufen.

Ich und mein Clan werden uns wohl nach der Pleite mit BF4 Bad Company 2 zulegen


----------



## meik19081999 (28. November 2013)

Kann man in origin spiele auch an freunde verschenken?


----------



## stoepsel (29. November 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> BF 3 ohne Premium kostet 8€ da brauchst du dir nicht noch Premium kaufen, das bringt dir als SP-Spieler nichts


 
Richtig, das habe ich mir auch erlesen und die 8€ Version genommen... 



Atma schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Mass Effect Trilogy mitgenommen, da ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Teil gezockt habe. Auf so ein Angebot wie beim Black Friday Sale hab ich nur gewartet




Na dann, wünsche ich Dir schonmal recht viel Spaß im Space von Mass Effect.... Da kann man schön bei entspannen, wenn man nicht gerade im Gefecht steckt. 

Grüße....


----------



## Laforma666 (29. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lohnt sich The Saboteur?


 
war nen interessantes spiel. irgendwann jedoch aber ein sehr repetives gameplay. das spiel hatte aber einen heftigen bug bei der kartendarstellung mit ati hardware, keine ahnung, ob der je behoben wurde. mit nvidia grafikkarten gings aber super. 

weiss jetzt nicht, welcher preis fuers spiel angegeben ist, aber bei drei euro oder so kannst du gerne zuschlagen.


----------



## alm0st (29. November 2013)

Fast hätte ich bei Crysis 3 und Dragon Age zugeschlagen aber dann hab ich doch BF3 samt Origin einfach komplett deinstalliert


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2013)

Hauptsache Origin macht überhaupt solche Anbegote. Meistens gabs da ja nur Schnaps-Sales^^
Aber DANKE für die Info!


----------



## Kubiac (29. November 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Crysis 3 für 8€



LOL. Selbst das ist für diese Grafik-Demo zu teuer. 
Entschuldigung konnte mich nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## marvinj (29. November 2013)

Was soll ich denn sagen? Habs für 50 geakuft, weil ichs geil fand, allerdings war der MP ******* 



alm0st schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich bei Crysis 3 und Dragon Age  zugeschlagen aber dann hab ich doch BF3 samt Origin einfach komplett  deinstalliert


 Warum das denn?^^


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> Warum das denn?^^


 
Weil Ubisoft einfach besser ist. Bei denen schmiert der Server häufiger ab. Bringt halt Spaß.


----------



## JJ Walker (29. November 2013)

Wenn jetzt noch spiele dabei wären die mich interessieren dan wärs gut.


----------



## alm0st (29. November 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> Warum das denn?^^



Weil ich auf BF 3 schon lange keine Lust mehr hab und Origin mir schon immer auf die Nerven gegangen ist  Da hab ich die Gelegenheit gleich beim Schopf gepackt


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

nichts brauchbares dabei! NEXT!


----------



## ULKi22 (29. November 2013)

Verstehe nicht was ihr gegen Origin habt. Oder braucht ihr einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit und bekommt diese wenn ihr in Foren rumheult?
BF2 Complete Collection, BFBC2 und Vietnam, und BF 2142 für unter 15€ ist doch kein schlechter Preis.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2013)

Battlefield 4 für 16,83€
BF4 + Premium für 43,09€

bei Origin Mexiko


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2013)

Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was ihr gegen Origin habt. Oder braucht ihr einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit und bekommt diese wenn ihr in Foren rumheult?
> BF2 Complete Collection, BFBC2 und Vietnam, und BF 2142 für unter 15€ ist doch kein schlechter Preis.



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das die BF-Reihe den Leuten einfach nicht gefällt?! Ich mein, BF 2142 sieht z.b. richtig Kacke aus im Vergleich zu aktuellen Spielen. Soll Leute geben die auf die Optik gucken... oder denen BF einfach nicht gefällt. BTW. heulst Du hier genauso rum wie andere!


----------



## Patrin (29. November 2013)

Klingt ja theoretisch interessant, aber da hole ich mir lieber für 2,5€pro Scheibe ein Spiel auf einem physischen Datenträger. Hab gerade Stalker und Thief 3 auf die Art gefunden.


----------



## getsomenuts (29. November 2013)

toll übrigens auch das BF4 Premium einzeln nicht rabattiert wird... :/


----------



## suid23 (29. November 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 für 16,83€
> BF4 + Premium für 43,09€
> 
> bei Origin Mexiko




+1 

proxy ftw


----------



## pcfreak12 (29. November 2013)

lohnt sich NFS Shift 2?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

MfG


----------



## alm0st (29. November 2013)

pcfreak12 schrieb:


> lohnt sich NFS Shift 2?
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
> 
> MfG


 
Fands eigentlich ganz gut, aber auch nur mit Gamepad. Die Fahrphysik ist mit Tastatur für meinen Geschmack viel zu sensibel (im Sinne von Über/Untersteuern).


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. November 2013)

Habe auch bei Shift 2 zugeschlagen.


----------



## GxGamer (29. November 2013)

Nach meinem C&C3 Fiasko kann mir Origin den Buckel runter rutschen. Grad bei Steam im Herbstsale für 3,74€ neu gekauft. Doppelt dank EA.


----------



## Crush182 (29. November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweiß... 
Habe mir direkt mal Bad Company 2 und Crysis 3 gegönt...

Bei dem Preis (vorallem BC2) kann man nicht meckern 

Jetzt muss nurnoch BF4 günstiger werden und die ganzen Bugs müssen weg... und dann bekommen sie mich da vllt. auch zum Kauf "überredet"


----------



## Low (30. November 2013)

Mass Effect 1-3 für 13,5 € 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Zeit.


----------



## marcus_T (30. November 2013)

pcfreak12 schrieb:


> lohnt sich NFS Shift 2?
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
> 
> MfG



wenn du shift 1 gespielt hast lass die finger davon, außer einer enttäuschung wirst du nichts erleben.


----------



## Aytirian (30. November 2013)

Top, vielen dank für die Info, ein Mass Effekt wollt ich schon immer mal anzocken, hat sich aber irgendwie nie ergeben. 
Für den Preis sollte man nicht nein sagen


----------



## Cyberian (30. November 2013)

Mass Effect 1-3 lohnt sich, Dragon Age auch definitv also Teil 1. Crysis 3 ist für 8€ auch absolut fair aber ich habe alles schon in vorherigen Sales gekauft. BF 3,5 kann mir gestohlen bleiben wenn ich mal wieder Lust habe langt auch BF3 dicke noch und außerdem habe ich mir gerade Dishonored, Bioshock Infinite und CS GO auf Steam gekauft.


----------



## pcfreak12 (30. November 2013)

Nein,bisher habe ich nur Most Wanted durchgespielt,ist Shift 1 besser als 2?

MfG


----------



## and1d (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Mass Effect 3 DLC s gibts da nicht oder? hab die noch nie irgendwo im angebot gesehen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Dezember 2013)

wer das mit dem mexico machen will sollte sich FLYVPN besorgen und sich dann mit einer mexicanische ip einlogen und dann auf die storeseite zum spiel gehen und das spiel+ premium  in den warenkorp legen dann seine daten angeben( bei paypal) un dann kaufen vorher aber wieder vpn disconnecten. dann kommt man zum paypal bildschirm un sich einfach anmelden und bezahlen 42€ spiel plus premium. einfacher gehts nich. nach bezahlung is das spiel auch sofort bei meine spiele in origin ^^ viel spass


----------

